# camping in Norway



## 93033 (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone been camping in Norway , May/June, travelling from Newcastle to Bergen. Tips and suggestions appreciated


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Try a search on Norway, among others you should come up with this recent thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite3250-norway.html


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

On the road out of Bergen towards Voss there is a site about 30mins drive.
The site at Voss is very pleasant being on the side of the fjiord. In Voss the folk museum is well worth a visit, as is the train ride 'Norway in a day'.
If you want to travel to Oslo over the Hardanger plateau there is a site in a place called Skotland. However you may be able to wild camp if you observe the unwritten etiquette. 
In Oslo itself the best site is Bogstad, by the ski jump, it is on a tram route to the city centre, here you can visit the Fram museum (Amundsen and Nansens vessel), Thor Heyadhal's Kon Tiki exhibition, and the Viking ships museum. Don't forget the National portrait Gallery, but be quick they have a habit of losing them!
Seriously I found the tourism authorities to be extremely helpful (UK Take note!)


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Norway*

Several articles have been printed in MMM over the last 4 years you may be able to get some info there


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Very comprehensive write up produced by Joyce and Gordon Pearce (MMM Travel Consultants) - fascinating reading.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*Norway*

We went to North cape in June 2003. It was great but cold. It got to zero by lunch time.

If I can answer any specific questions fire away


----------

